#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 公視影集:德哥與皮皮

## 幻影殺手

一部由台灣製作的動畫影集,7月份曾在公共電視撥出.雖是一部奇幻科幻動畫,但從背景來看是在東北角海岸的咖啡廳.
而主題曲還是用五月天<瘋狂世界>這首來慶祝出道20周年.

----------

